# Want to Build CRAZY FAST 76 CitiCar in Phoenix AZ



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Speaking from some almost-direct experience with these (A friend has 3, I helped with advice and such) A couple thoughts:

These are basically street legal golf carts. While they did manage to pass federal automotive safety standards as of when they were manufactured, they have short wheelbases, extremely primitive suspension, steering, and braking systems, and drivetrains designed for about 5-10hp. 

A 72V upgrade and going to lithium batteries such as 10 leaf modules would make one of these driveable with a top speed probably around 45-50mph depending on the gearing it has and borderline practical, but due to handling and safety concerns if you want crazy fast, I would strongly suggest a different starting point.

As for motor swaps, I believe (from my friend) the earlier citicars had 3.5 or 4hp rated motors, the later ones had 6hp rated motors. It should say on the housing. In either case, that is the continuous rating and peak can be several times that easily, for short periods of time. they were forced air cooled, so improvements to that system could help. There are probably higher performance golf cart motors that are availalbe and which might attach to the axle, but unless you completely replace the axle you are limited to motors designed to attach directly to the differential housing, ala your typical golf cart.

The original traction circuit was a 3 or 4 speed contactor control, the first was resistively limited, and th next 3 speeds were done by engaging successively larger fractions of the traction battery and/or different windings in the motor, I forget which. All of that can be replaced with a pretty inexpensive 72V DC motor controller like an alltrax or curtis. the original motor, especially if a 6hp, can easily be used for this. WIth replacing 500lbs of lead with 200lbs of lithium (give or take) the acceleration, at least under about 30-40mph, should be pretty good. Probably not wheelie bar good, but depending on battery placement, maybe...

Still, if people can race 100mph electric bicycles, furniture, and other terrifying contraptions, I suppose one of these can be made to go fast too.

Good luck.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a Citicar that was on flat land doing 35 mph. Hit the brakes and slid sideways. Scared the hell out of me. 
If you want to go fast in one, start with a new suspension and brakes or get something less like a golf cart. 
100mph is probably doable, if you can live through it.


----------



## just-j (Aug 10, 2015)

Good afternoon Tom
Thanks for the reply.

First, This is ALL NEW to me.

My thoughts on the Lil CitiCar are as followed.

Update everything to a 72V system....maybe from a GEM Car ??

As for the Electric Motor ?? Warp 7, 9, etc..... M102 ?? what ever will FIT ??

Have a modded Controller... of some sort ?

This is a Stretch ... Maybe 4WDB from a RX7 ...or something ?

13in wheels & tires.

The Best Batteries I can afford at the time ??

Nice paint & interior.

Done....

Next the Laughs and FUN times !!!!! hopefully.

Any thoughts, suggestions.....I'm Open.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Give it a paintjob and attachments to make it look like this (yes it won't be as long, but at least you will get attention):



















The electric motor will actually be appropriate.

You just might have to use ice for A/C. I used to live in Phoenix and know it can get pretty hot this time of year.


----------

